# Never Summer Illustrations



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a few more.
[URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/NSI1991/media/unnamed7_zps29ca949e.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/NSI1991/media/unnamed14_zpsbaeb4e22.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/NSI1991/media/unnamed11_zps852c7193.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/NSI1991/media/unnamed15_zps03d75f62.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL="[URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/NSI1991/media/unnamed10_zpsa73ba054.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b486/NSI1991/unnamed10_zpsa73ba054.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"]


----------



## mk_sf (Dec 9, 2014)

amazing pictures!!! he really is a talented artist.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

can i design a board? i accept boards and six packs as forms of payment


----------

